# Yamaha PSR S770 / 970 With Cubase



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 7, 2019)

Does anyone own a PSR S 770 higher or Lower. 
With Cubase. 

I want to make use of the Keyboard via the DAW and same to the DAW. 

Thanks again. 
Regards Norman.


----------

